# failed emissions test all monitors "not ready" HELP!!!



## maximaprincess (Mar 4, 2010)

so I went for my inspection/emissions test today and failed because obd2 reading not ready I believe for all monitors. (not sure how many there are) I was told to just drive around and come back. I'm sure it's not that simple though. I have been having the ses light come on and off lately. When I took it to see what code it was reading there was none so they just reset it. (but this was a while ago) once the light came back on I never went to get it read again and just let it go away on its own. It will stay on for a couple weeks and then go away for a week or 2. Not sure what the prob is. Anyway, does anyone have any idea of what I can do so I can pass emissions? I have a 2000 maxima se automatic.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

What was the code coming on for? I'm going to assume it was for a knock sensor or catalytic converter. If it was cleared out then thats the reason why it shows 'not ready'.


----------



## maximaprincess (Mar 4, 2010)

the code was Catalyst System Efficiency Below Threshold (Bank 2) p0430. i didnt clear it out instead the light went out a couple weeks later on its own. Before this incident when I went to get it checked out nothing read out so they cleared it then. The ses light just went out again last week sometime. not sure if this means it reset itself?? and therefor its showing not ready. I really like my car but in the couple years i had her i've replaced the coils, starter, and alternator. Now I'm having this issue and I dont know what to do. how do I get it to run its cycles so i can pass emissions?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Well unfortunately the only way for it to run its cycle is to do like your mechanic said and drive it. 
As for the code, that means either your catalytic converter is clogged/bad or you need a new O2 sensor. 
If this issue isnt fixed you'll just have the check engine light come on again.


----------



## maximaprincess (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for your help. any idea how much I have to drive it in order for it to run its cycle? Im going to get someone to look at the car to see if they can determine whether its the cat or o2 sensor. if it is the cat, any recommendations ?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Ive heard around 200 miles. When I had the 'not ready' problem I just got out on the highway and went for a drive (night time since my inspection sticker was out). Didnt take long, but I like driving anyways.
As for the cat, I'd make that decision based on location. I'm in north Texas (Dallas area) so I dont have to worry about road salt and frame rust. I'd find one on ebay as they'd be cheaper. You can find good ones on ebay too, such as those made by Cattman. If there's an exhaust shop near you, you can talk to them and see if they have any deals going on.


----------



## maximaprincess (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to try and take it for a little trip I guess and hope that works. Just hope I can get this done by the end of the month when the inspection runs out. Can this problem happen even if you haven't reset the computer recently? As for the cat prob I will have to take it somewhere and see if they can figure it out for me. Thanks for your help.


----------

